# Is Pothos ok?



## Moozillion (Oct 14, 2014)

I just wanted to double check that the common houseplant Pothos (Epipremnum aureum) is okay for my Hermann's tortoise to eat?


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/pothos-plant-edible.38208/


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 14, 2014)

yes they are ediable i keep 3-4 potho's plants in my enclosure and have to take them out all the time because they get eaten if they get eaten just pull them before they get the stem to the ground and they'll grow back i've been doing it for a while now


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

Pothos although listed toxic is ok to feed to the following;
Manouria (brown, black, impressed)
Indotestudo(forsteni,elongated, travancore)
Dendiculata/Carbonaria(yellow foot/Redfoot)
Erosa, Homeana(serrated and homes Hingeback)

Now that being listed and said. This was in my experience have received no ill effect from specimens here being fed Pothos. Also would like to note, this was not offered regularly, nor part of routine staple diet. 

I would not feed it to the following;
Broadleaf, grass eaters(Greeks, Herman's, Marginata, Sulcata, leopard, angulated etc...)
Nor succulent and broad leaf eaters(tents, stars, chacos, padlopers, pancakes etc..)


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 14, 2014)

this is one of the question's you'll get 101 and one answer's on honestly i went through the same thing before adding them i get so many yes and no's that my head started to spin all i can say is in my experience with them I haven't had any problems

if you don't feel comfortable with it don't use it


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I would definitely not recommend them unless being given to species I mentioned. All those species have a very unique omnivorous nature to them and can digest and tolerate the mild to moderate toxicity of them.

The reason they're classified to have a toxicity is the insoluble calcium-oxalates content to them, they will crate crystals in the kidneys and cause some serious internal and possibly renal issues(renal failure is irreversible and almost leads to death, early death or very weakened animals) the best way to fulfill your tortoises dietary needs is to study the regions, and classifications of the species. By classification I am referring to which type is calls under. Example. Omnivorous deep rainforest, grassland, temperate, arid, tropical etc... Pothos is a variety of plant that does not naturally grow within 1000s of miles of any native Herman's, Greeks, egyptian, or marginated territory. So to me I would not even think to offer it based of the approach I take towards thinking "what's best for my tortoise". 

I think a lot of times many keepers see a "safe to feed" plant, but don't take into consideration which species is it safe to feed to. In this case It is not safe (in my opinion) to feed a tropical under canopy rainforest dwelling plant to a grass/scrubland species of tortoise. The calcium rich diet needed by that species would be robbed from insoluble calcium-oxalates within the leave, stem, and anatomy of the entire plant.

Hope that makes more sense.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

A few other plants that fall in tiredly in this category are Coloclasia, alocasia, taro, and any species of elephant ears.


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 14, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Well I would definitely not recommend them unless being given to species I mentioned. All those species have a very unique omnivorous nature to them and can digest and tolerate the mild to moderate toxicity of them.
> 
> The reason they're classified to have a toxicity is the insoluble calcium-oxalates content to them, they will crate crystals in the kidneys and cause some serious internal and possibly renal issues(renal failure is irreversible and almost leads to death, early death or very weakened animals) the best way to fulfill your tortoises dietary needs is to study the regions, and classifications of the species. By classification I am referring to which type is calls under. Example. Omnivorous deep rainforest, grassland, temperate, arid, tropical etc... Pothos is a variety of plant that does not naturally grow within 1000s of miles of any native Herman's, Greeks, egyptian, or marginated territory. So to me I would not even think to offer it based of the approach I take towards thinking "what's best for my tortoise".
> 
> ...


THANKS so much, tortadise- this is very clear and makes a whole lot of sense! Pothos is a NO- GO for my Hermann's!!!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 14, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> THANKS so much, tortadise- this is very clear and makes a whole lot of sense! Pothos is a NO- GO for my Hermann's!!!


In my opinion yep I'd steer clear from it.


----------



## Tarz (Nov 30, 2021)

tortadise said:


> Well I would definitely not recommend them unless being given to species I mentioned. All those species have a very unique omnivorous nature to them and can digest and tolerate the mild to moderate toxicity of them.
> 
> The reason they're classified to have a toxicity is the insoluble calcium-oxalates content to them, they will crate crystals in the kidneys and cause some serious internal and possibly renal issues(renal failure is irreversible and almost leads to death, early death or very weakened animals) the best way to fulfill your tortoises dietary needs is to study the regions, and classifications of the species. By classification I am referring to which type is calls under. Example. Omnivorous deep rainforest, grassland, temperate, arid, tropical etc... Pothos is a variety of plant that does not naturally grow within 1000s of miles of any native Herman's, Greeks, egyptian, or marginated territory. So to me I would not even think to offer it based of the approach I take towards thinking "what's best for my tortoise".
> 
> ...


Hi I hope your still active on here. I was also looking to add plants to my tortoise table (in the process of upgrading from a smaller viv) I'll be using coco coir. I've seen alot of users put the link to the tortoisetable database sheet where it states "safe to feed". I also wondered how can they specifically say it's safe for every species. I have a hermann's too, would you be able to point me to some safe plants for her preferably ones that are easy to maintain (never planted in my life). Thanks ?


----------

